# Waiting to miscarry and shoulder pain



## Perfect_pink

Has anyone experianced this? It seems to be getting worse i know the baby isnt ectopic as iv has a scan and sac is there


----------



## cas9959

Sorry for what your going through :(
Is this your first??
I would ring ur doctor, nhs direct or EPU if they are open today (depends what hospital!)

When they say about shoulder tip pain its to do with you bleeding internally. Thats what my doctor told me as I had an ectopic pregnancy 5 weeks ago in which they removed my right tube but I only had light bleeding and back ache.
Its wasnt until after the op that I had really bad shoulder pain but they said it was from where they positioned me during the op as they checked that there was no more bleeding.

When u say the sac is there do u mean its still in ur womb and u are waiting to pass it naturally??? 
It is hard going through this, I have had 4 m/c's before my ectopic.

So sorry again, big hugs :hugs:https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif


----------



## Perfect_pink

No its not my first, my first son died ar 2 days old in july then miscarried in october, yes the sac is still in my womb, they are re scanning in 10 days to see if its developed but its inposible as i no the last date we dtd and if i was 2 weeks behind i would have concieved the day i got my BFP !


----------



## moonbeam38

was it definately a gestation sac or could it have been a psuedo sac???

i have just been diagnosed with ectopic & they told me on a scan earlier last week that i had a 5 week sac in my womb & to come back in a day or two for a re scan...turned out to be a psuedo sac....& they confirmed ectopic :(

sorry for what you are going through:hugs: xxx


----------



## Perfect_pink

No they said it was a gestational sac, i rang the ward they told me to ring if i had any probs, they asked me to go in, then looked at me as if i had 2 heads n said theres nothing they could do if i wasnt bleeding x


----------



## carebear1981

I had shoulder pain during the miscarriage, however mine was ectopic. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

